# Small Dogs and Weight Loss



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

My overweight foster boy is losing about 0.2-0.3 lbs per day (3-5 oz/day). Does this sound like a healthy amount? Too much? Too little? He's down to 15.4 lbs, and probably needs to lose another pound (it's hard for me to tell; maybe half a pound, maybe more).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It all depends on how he's acting and feeling overall. If he's acting normal and healthy then it's fine but if he's showing signs of issues...then there might be some reason for concern.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When Snorkels needed to lose so much weight, I tried to keep it at 1 pound per month. Which would be about 4 oz per week. 

This was on vet advice - now, if she had lost faster maybe it would have been fine. I did feel more comfortable with it being a little slower, though.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

xellil said:


> When Snorkels needed to lose so much weight, I tried to keep it at 1 pound per month. Which would be about 4 oz per week.
> 
> This was on vet advice - now, if she had lost faster maybe it would have been fine. I did feel more comfortable with it being a little slower, though.


Thank you, thank you, thank you, X. It seemed like a lot in terms of percentage of weight, but I'm still figuring out how to feed a little guy.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it seems like a little too fast, but he's so close to what you want him to weigh, i'd just stick to your program...you're a very responsible owner, spoo, you'll start to stabilise his food according to his weight...and at the rate he's going, probably by the weekend


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It's really hard. Snorkels is my first small dog. i am used to much larger amounts, like you are. I have a really hard time keeping her the same weight. 

She needs to weigh about 10 pounds, and two months ago we went in and she weighed 11.7. Darn. Now reduce food, two months later she's down to 9.9. Next time, she might be 9 pounds or 11 pounds. I can't seem to get it right.

We are doing 4 oz of food a day now - I mean, it seems like almost no food at all. But it's a little less than 3% of her weight. 

Good luck - I think he's looking good from your last photo, shouldn't need to lose a whole lot.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, the little porker stole some venison last night and had himself a feast. Miraculously, he's still down to 15.3 lbs, even though he _looks_ like he gained a pound.

Now I totally understand why people weigh meals. It's really hard to keep track of how much he's eating. He gets more or less unlimited treats during the day when training, and about 0.3 lbs for dinner (one little wing, one small turkey neck, one strip of pork). Most of the treats are single ingredient, e.g. dehydrated lamb lung, so I feel ok giving them to him, I just have no idea how much he's getting. And I'm shocked that he isn't back up to 16 lbs after his all-you-can-eat buffet. My big dogs can gain or lose a couple of pounds and I don't even notice, but every ounce matters to this little guy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I weigh every ounce of Snorkels' food. it's so easy to overfeed them. 

And then, if you have other people in your family sneaking them Cheerios or some such, you gotta keep an eye on that also.


----------

